# Phillips DSR 7000 vs Phillips DSR 704



## skw (Jan 24, 2006)

I am seriously considering replacing my R10 with one of these two models that I can upgrade the software on. I *SO* wish that I had realized the hassle that the R10 PROM issue was going to be before I purchased it. Anyway, just 2 questions:

*Assuming I am going to take the original drive (if any) out and dump it, are there ANY differences between these 2 models that I should care about?

Will the DirecTV access card from an R10 work in either of these models?*

Oh, and yes, I got a response from someone with a spare R10 PROM, but I am not sure it is worth the hassle. I am just trying to decide before I reply.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

The access card from the R10 can NOT be moved to the either of these units, if it has been activated. The R10 is a RID receiver, so the access card is married to that specific receiver when it is activated. It is possible to "divorce" them, but DirecTV generally refuses to do so.

There are no significant differences (other than cosmetic) between a DSR-7000 and a DSR-704 (I own a 7000, a 704 and a 708).


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

7000 is non RID, 704/708 is RID, if that matters to you.


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

They have been divorcing and remarrying for me over the last three weeks. From series one DTiVo to 704's


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

You don't need to divorce cards from Series 1 DirecTiVos.

Only "RID" (Receiver ID) equipped units get "married" to their access card. The RID DirecTiVos are all Series 2 units except the Philips DSR-7000, the Hughes HDVR2, and the RCA DVR39. Access cards from these 3 models, and any Series 1, can be moved to another receiver easily. Moving cards between RID receivers is theoretically possible, but DirecTV's official policy is that they won't do it.


----------



## Jayboy (Feb 5, 2006)

What can be done, then? I'm thinking about switching to an older Directivo from my R10. If DirecTv says "no divorce for you!" will they at least send me a card and allow the switch? Or will I be able to pay another fee and have both boxes work? That would be nice.


----------



## skw (Jan 24, 2006)

Jayboy said:


> What can be done, then? I'm thinking about switching to an older Directivo from my R10. If DirecTv says "no divorce for you!" will they at least send me a card and allow the switch? Or will I be able to pay another fee and have both boxes work? That would be nice.


As far as I understand it, the primary issue is that the access card costs "about" $25. If you and I could move the card from our R10s to our other units, then we wouldn't have to buy a second access card. I say "about" because $25 was the listed price at Weakknees if you ask them to include a card with the purchase of a used receiver.


----------



## skw (Jan 24, 2006)

http://www.weaknees.com/direct_tv_tivo_deals.php
This page has the Phillips DSR7000 listed "bare" (used, no drive, no remote) for $35, plus $25 if you want an access card.

If you want the drive and the remote, the price is $89. Still no access card.

http://www.ptvupgrade.com/products/dsr704/
This page has the Phillips DSR704, including a drive and remote for $69. No access card, I have to call DirecTV.

I am still not sure which is the better choice in my situation, but thanks for helping me to understand my options.

(And yes, I have already used up my $100 rebate on my R10, non-returnable because I activated it, and my DVR4ME Freebie. Otherwise a rebated unit or a freebie would be the BEST choice.)

PS: Please don't get down on me for "advertising", I am just sharing the research that I found as I try to make my decision.

*WAIT! I have an access card in the non-DVR Hughes Receiver that I replaced with the R10. How do I tell whether that card is married to that receiver and/or whether the access card would work in a DirecTIVO?*


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It is married. If it has an RID number, it is more married.

I don't if it is the case right now, but some time mid-late last year DirecTV issued cards that didn't work correctly in non RID DVRs, hence you might want to choose a 704.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

skw said:


> http://www.weaknees.com/direct_tv_tivo_deals.php
> ...*WAIT! I have an access card in the non-DVR Hughes Receiver that I replaced with the R10. How do I tell whether that card is married to that receiver and/or whether the access card would work in a DirecTIVO?*


What model receiver is it? If it is a pre-RID receiver, and it has at least a P4 card (not the old "football" card) then you can move the card to a new receiver. You will be told, on screen, that the card is incorrect. Just call DirecTV and enter the on-screen code (712, IIRC) and the card will be re-activated in the new receiver.

NOTE: This worked as recently as November (when I moved a card from an old Series 1 to a rebuilt DSR-7000). However, whenever you are talking about DirecTV's CA system, changes can occur at any time that make old procedures no longer valid. Bottom line, YMMV.


----------



## atlynch (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm looking into this as well. I see three el-cheapo choices

DSR-7000 no drive, no card, no remote $35
DSR-7000 drive, remote,no card $89
DSR-704 drive, remote, no card $69

I will be replacing 2 Ultimate TV's with these. The UTV's have p4 cards. Can I use the cards from my UTV's in either or both of the DSR704/7000?

I have a couple of spare 120G drives laying around. I could buy two 7000's without drive/remote, but then I would not have an image to work with, nor a remote to use to train my universal remote (unless I could use the remote from my HR10-250 to do this). Are there other reliable sources for images? Do the $20 CD's from PTVupgrade contain images? Can I use the remote from my HR10-250 to train my universal remote to control these non HD tivos?

Is there ary benefit to RID/NonRID devices? Seems like non-rid might be better.

I like the idea of enabling networking and tivoweb access. Does my choice of one of these or the other affect that?

Note: All three tivo's will be in the same rack, subjected to the same IR signals. I assume that I will be able to set them to unique IR addresses.

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## skw (Jan 24, 2006)

There are currently 2 Phillips DSR704's on Ebay at this item number 5877748690 for $24.99 each with free shipping. These are units WITHOUT HARD DRIVES or REMOTES. Only the Power Cable is included, but this is still a good deal to me.

There were 3 of them available, but one is on its way to me.


----------



## atlynch (Jan 7, 2005)

atlynch said:


> I'm looking into this as well. I see three el-cheapo choices
> 
> DSR-7000 no drive, no card, no remote $35
> DSR-7000 drive, remote,no card $89
> ...


I bought 2 dsr7000's, one with remote and hard drive, one without remote and hard drive. I bought a $45 PIII 866mhz pc with no hard drive to hack with (all Mac household). I bought an image from PTVUpgrade and installed it on 2 120Gb hard drives I had laying around. I added a 250Gb drive to my HR10-250, and zippered all three units, networking them with Netgear FA120's. Fun Fun Fun... I used the one remote to program my MX850. I put the hard drive on a shelf as a backup. I used the access cards from my UTV's.
Total cost:

refurb DSR7000 no remote,disk,card-- $35
refurb DSR7000 no card -- $89
2 120G drives -- already had them
PIII PC -- $45
15" VGA Monitor for PC -- $8 (All my displays are DVI)
PTV DSR7000 Instantcake Image -- $20
PTV Universal Upgrade Image -- $20
250G Drive -- $69
Weaknees second drive bracket for HR10-250 -- $40
PTV HR10-250 InstantCake Image -- $20
3 Netgear FA120s -- $80

-- Total: $426

I probably could have saved more than $100 by not buying the second DSR7000 with remote (could have used the remote from the HR10-250) and drive (didn't use it at all), and by skipping the HR10-250 image (bought trying to solve an MFSadd problem), and ended up in the same place. I also could have used a friends PC, but what would be the fun in that?

Next step will probably be to replace the 2 120Gb drives with ones that make less seek noise....

Cheers,
Drew


----------

